# Windfall of Eggs



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 30, 2020)

DW gave a friend whose car broke down, a ride to the grocers today.  Instead of giving us gas money, she gave us a bag of eggs that she had gotten from her tribe comods program.  It was a huge bag.

I looked up equivalent quantities and found that 3 tbs. beaten egg equals 1 egg, and that a pint equals 10 eggs.  So I portioned out the eggs into pint zipper-freezer bags.  I now have about 250 eggs going into the freezer.  I think I'm good for beaten eggs for a while.  I see lots of quick-breads, pancakes, custards, pastry creams, and all things made with eggs in my future.  I might even make a souffle, or quiche, or maybe even some egg-drop soups.  Lemon curd anyone?  I'm also thinking French-Vanilla Ice cream.  It might even be tie to try and make a Sacher Torte.  And I;ll definitely need to make some egg noodles of various types.

Anyone have some really great recipes requiring eggs?

Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Janet H (Apr 30, 2020)

Cheese souffle uses eggs.

souffle for 2 uses 4 eggs
souffle for 3 (or maybe 4) uses 6


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 30, 2020)

LOL...  have the same problem Chief!

But mine are goose eggs - 1 egg = approx 3 (small ones = 2) large chicken eggs.  
I don't want to sell them because I want the shells.
I can eat them cooked in something but not alone as scrambled/fried/omelette. 

I have to whiz them up real good and weigh them out.  

I collect the shells for decorating/carving/etc.  So I typically blow them, save each in a snack size baggie.  I also like to separate the whites and yolks and store them also in baggies.  I put two yolks in a baggie and freeze it hanging over the edge of a container to keep them separate. (but not the whites,  )
I have two laying geese.  They lay an egg every other day.  They started in Feb sometime and I expect they will go on probably til the end of May or so.  That's a lot of eggs.


----------

